# (NY) Golden Retriever AKC OFA Proven Stud Rochester Ny



## Patrick'sGoldenRetrievers (Aug 3, 2014)

AKC OFA Patrick's Levi Denim Dreams proven stud 
AKC SR65390303 


Microchip/Tattoo #956000002501707Hip clearance:OFA GR-107530F25M-VPIEye clearance:OFA GR-EYE1160/23M-VPIHeart clearance:OFA GR-CA23643/23M/C-VPIElbow clearance:OFA GR-EL28168M25-VPIThyroid clearance:OFA GR-TH2361/25M-VPI 

OFA Hip, Elbow, heart ,eye and thyroid clear. Born 11-23-2010
for AKC OFA Golden Females, $900.00 fee. Rochester NY area. Contact Stephanie Patrick 585-two two 7- three three three three or e-mail scottandsteph98(at)gmail.com


----------

